# Back to basics.



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

This is my latest skiff.  If you see me stop and say hello.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You play out front, or back in Whitewater?

That has to be one of the most photographed rocks in Florida.


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Usually out front in the summer, backcountry and NMZ in winter. You fish the area much?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Started fishing ENP in the early 60's, my last trip was in May of 2001.
Been mosquito bitten from Everglades City to Little Blackwater Sound.
Many good memories of fishing and camping down there.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> This is my latest skiff.  If you see me stop and say hello.



Loving the blacked out trailer!
Sweet skiff.
Always wanted to check one out, only seen one fly by down tin can channel once.
It was heading west as I was heading east.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

bretts an old salty florida cracker in case you didnt know    sweet look'n ride btw, i considered that same boat but zoning restrictions kept me from buying it ....my back yards overflowing as it is  ;D


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

Might have been me in tin can, most likely be out that way this weekend.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Might have been me in tin can, most likely be out that way this weekend.


Cool.
I'll be out there as well if the winds aren't insane, and if none of my friends sell me out like this past weekend. lol
They all puss'd out cause the wind.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

There's always places at Flamingo where you're out of the wind... Wind this time of year is your friend - it makes the mosquitoes hide... at least that's what I tell my anglers as we make the hard ride west to where it really is sheltered.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> There's always places at Flamingo where you're out of the wind... Wind this time of year is your friend - it makes the mosquitoes hide...  at least that's what I tell my anglers as we make the hard ride west to where it really is sheltered.


I stay out east. Never venture west of Christians point, and barely ever am I west of buoy.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

You will love the boat. They are awesome.  [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree Bob, but with this little skiff if I need to run that far west, I'll leave from Choko


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

sweet. I miss mine.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good. nice and simple. 

If I could convince the Mrs. that two boats is a good idea I think this would be great for the skinny skiff. Plain, simple, super skinny.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

nice rig. welcome to the family!




> sweet. I miss mine.



no you dont. lol.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Fl, it's not that far west (and much closer than Choko)... 

Whenever it's blowing out of the east, etc. look at the eastern shorelines of Coot, Whitewater, Mud, and Oyster Bays.... Oh, and all of the Gulf coast from Cape Sable all the way up to Lostmans. The only catch is the running time needed to get to one area or other. There are days when Florida Bay is closer, fishier, etc. but when the wind is blowing it sure is nice to have so many places to hide behind.


----------

